# Auckland Processing Times



## skmg (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,
Has anyone recently lodged their visa application (PMV, spousal, de facto etc) in Auckland? What is the processing time like? I have tried to find other's cases on the timeline thread but only saw one. I am hoping they aren't that backed up any more.

Any news or info would be appreciated!


----------



## tashla (Sep 16, 2011)

I am also interested in this...

Plus, I read in the family/spouse timeline thread that someone submitted their application in Auckland but they were told that it would be sent to Brazil (their home country) for processing. Does this happen often? My partner and I will be submitting a partner application in the next few months. He is a Turkish citizen but he will be in NZ on a temporary work visa. Can he still submit in Auckland or should be send direct to Turkey?


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

We applied in June at Auckland and have not heard a thing, They sent us a letter saying that it would be 6-12 months.. its almost 6 months and still nothing.

I am hoping to get it before xmas but I doubt it. Ive been told that everyone comes to NZ to apply to get visas into OZ so there is a big backlog.

On the bright side Ive been told onshore visa are much much longer and cost a grand more.


----------



## alliekat86 (Oct 27, 2011)

My partner and I are about to apply in Auckland in the next week, so I'm quite interested as well. Thumperlucy did you frontload your application when you applied? 

Does anyone think it would be quicker to send the application to the UK (where my partner is from)? As they seem to be taking 4 - 5 months, rather than 6+. I'm not sure if you can even do this, but if Auckland have a backlog, it might be better sending it to London who seem to be slightly speedier..


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

alliekat86 said:


> My partner and I are about to apply in Auckland in the next week, so I'm quite interested as well. Thumperlucy did you frontload your application when you applied?
> 
> Does anyone think it would be quicker to send the application to the UK (where my partner is from)? As they seem to be taking 4 - 5 months, rather than 6+. I'm not sure if you can even do this, but if Auckland have a backlog, it might be better sending it to London who seem to be slightly speedier..


Yes we frontloaded it and did the medical the same day, they did tell us that they would ask us for it. But after going through all these sites we thought it best to front load it.

Ive found out in another forum that somone just got it in 5 and half months. We are about to hit the 5 months now but have just found out that our change of address needed to be on a form even though we had emailed and sent them a letter.

Im not sure if you can send it to the UK - after all the paperwork we had to get and the original paperwork and getting everything certified i would be worried it could go missing. We went in and paid on the spot so we got our file number that day.. and we knew when they got etc.

We are about to hit our 1 year mark being in NZ and my partner had to apply to stay here and we were thinking OMG not again.. we got int 2 weeks!!! wish it could be that easy for OZ.. 

I will let you know when or if we get any news. 
Fingers crossed !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello all,

I lodged my PMV on November 15th and received my acknowledgement letter from the embassy.
They have asked for a copy of my current NZ visa but havent given me any information as to where to send it! 
I can scan the bloody thing and email them a copy but I guess I havent got a case officer yet (Have file number).

6-12 months is a right pain but Im happy to be closer to my Fiance as she is currently in Sydney and has full residency now, rather then being stuck halfway around the world back home in the grim UK.


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

roamingmark said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I lodged my PMV on November 15th and received my acknowledgement letter from the embassy.
> They have asked for a copy of my current NZ visa but havent given me any information as to where to send it!
> ...


Can I ask how they contacted you? 
Ive had no contact except for the letter which they told us the day we went it we would receive and is a standard letter.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It used to be fast and painless. However since it was much easier to get a visa in NZ due to Transtasman agreements a lot of people started applying thru NZ. Basically it is not hard to see the logic, let's get an easy NZ visa and apply in NZ. 
This created a huge backlog as the process was designed for Kiwi applications only.
They are looking into sorting this out and sending applications to original/ designated processing centers is one step


----------



## PleaseAU (Dec 22, 2011)

thumperlucy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We applied in June at Auckland and have not heard a thing, They sent us a letter saying that it would be 6-12 months.. its almost 6 months and still nothing.
> 
> ...


Hi ThumperLucy,

Any news on your application yet? My partner and I also applied at the Auckland office for a defacto 309 in June and haven't yet heard anything. Feeling so entirely despondent about it all! Just want to be able to plan our lives and get settled.

Which case did you hear of being applied in five months? Would love to know.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

PleaseAU said:


> Hi ThumperLucy,
> 
> Any news on your application yet? My partner and I also applied at the Auckland office for a defacto 309 in June and haven't yet heard anything. Feeling so entirely despondent about it all! Just want to be able to plan our lives and get settled.
> 
> ...


Hey there! no news... just a long nothingness.

its a bit reassuring that you havent heard anything either. Ive been told that its normal that they wont reply.

I found the other person in another forum on a similar thread - google it, it should come up, ive posted on there to about change of address.

let me know if you hear anything and I will keep you posted also. Can I ask where your partner is from?

Also have you seen that as of the end of November they are now doing all visas through a different office. Ive also tried to call them and email them and no reply. 


I know how you feel, im sick of living in limbo and just want to settle down.


----------



## PleaseAU (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi ThumperLucy,

Yes it is good that we're all in the same boat - just wish they'd hurry up. My partner is from the UK, but has permanent residency here - what about yours? 

I went into the AVAC office in December - freaked out that it had all changed - and basically they said they are a queuing system for the Department of Immigration and that it wouldn't hold up our application at all. It should make it quicker as all the admin work is now handled by them leaving DIAC free to assess cases (well here's hoping anyway!)...

Just wish we could have some timeframe to work to so we could make plans... I know it does seem like I am complaining a lot, but I think I underestimated the impact this would have on our lives!

Please keep me updated - it's good to have others going through the same thing.


----------



## Ezza (Dec 29, 2011)

I submitted our application on the 13th Jan. 

I haven't been able to get any reliable information from either the consulate here or the AVAC about how long it will take. 

So we will wait and try to be patient.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

Ezza, I too submitted my application on 9th Jan! Be interesting to keep in touch and let each other know if we hear word. Was it for subclass 309?
I'm expecting word around 6 months, possibly 4 - so I've read from other sources. Who knows what to believe. Im hoping the fact they have a new processing office may help to speed things up so you never know, we might get lucky.

My friend applied for Prospective Marriage visa in Auckland. Six months passed and hadnt heard a word. Wasn't until she called them up they said "Uh, yes your visa was approved last month, were you not informed?". Gather from that what you will! I hate horror stories!

Good luck everyone, keep us updated!


----------



## Ezza (Dec 29, 2011)

punkazz said:


> Ezza, I too submitted my application on 9th Jan! Be interesting to keep in touch and let each other know if we hear word. Was it for subclass 309?
> I'm expecting word around 6 months, possibly 4 - so I've read from other sources. Who knows what to believe. Im hoping the fact they have a new processing office may help to speed things up so you never know, we might get lucky.
> 
> My friend applied for Prospective Marriage visa in Auckland. Six months passed and hadnt heard a word. Wasn't until she called them up they said "Uh, yes your visa was approved last month, were you not informed?". Gather from that what you will! I hate horror stories!
> ...


Yes, we're in the same boat. My husband is UK citizen with PR here in NZ. We've been married 12 years and have 4 kids so I'm really hoping they'll just give us the 100 straight away...not counting on it but it'd be really nice 
Will definitely let you know if i hear anything.


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi All, 
Well we finally got good news this week and our visa has been granted. its taken just over 8 months. 

Has anyone else had thiers granted yet?


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats Thumperlucy. 
8 months, long time, was it 309 visa you applied for? Where is your partner from?
We are still pretty fresh and applied in Jan. I dont know how much more waiting I can take! Specially with winter approaching here very soon! 
All the best!


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, 

Yes it was a 309 visa.. they are currently doing June 2011 applictaions, maybe even July now. 

We have been in NZ for 14 months now.. we had to get the living together up before we could apply. I got so upset when i found out how long it would take and couldnt handle living in Auckland anymore so we moved to Wellington and now much happier. 

im sorry its not better news.. they now have a third part involved so that should speed up the process. Tho they never answer the phone so I rang immi in OZ to speak to someone who said they are still having 'teething' problems. 

let me know how you go.. ive learnt so much about this process and happy to answer any questions.. i know i had heaps!


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

ops forgot to say. my partner is from the UK.. tho it makes no difference unless your partner is from a high risk country.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

thumperlucy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it was a 309 visa.. they are currently doing June 2011 applictaions, maybe even July now.
> 
> ...


Wow, July, really? Thats insane! Definately a game of patience now. Tho like yourself, I'm growing a bit tired of where we are. We have been in Welly since September. Nice city but we are dying of boredom! I guess there are worse places to be. My partner has an awesome job here so we cant really leave. Im just temping away at the mo! Now that Winter is slowly kicking in, its going to be tougher! We are the same, I am UK and my bloke is Aussie. I'm glad to hear you have the news finally you've been waiting so patiently for! Im checking the mail box religiously each day but looking like I've got a fair wait on my hands. 
One question though, what was your letter/email like when you received your case officer? We received one letter, hand signed by a case officer, but it didnt mention any contact details for her (I thought they included this should you need to send more evidence). But it didnt specifically say - This is your case officer, or Your case officer has been assigned. We received this a month after applying. I was over the moon but now I'm thinking it might not necessarily be the letter I thought it was!


----------



## thumperlucy (Nov 24, 2011)

punkazz said:


> Wow, July, really? Thats insane! Definately a game of patience now. Tho like yourself, I'm growing a bit tired of where we are. We have been in Welly since September. Nice city but we are dying of boredom! I guess there are worse places to be. My partner has an awesome job here so we cant really leave. Im just temping away at the mo! Now that Winter is slowly kicking in, its going to be tougher! We are the same, I am UK and my bloke is Aussie. I'm glad to hear you have the news finally you've been waiting so patiently for! Im checking the mail box religiously each day but looking like I've got a fair wait on my hands.
> One question though, what was your letter/email like when you received your case officer? We received one letter, hand signed by a case officer, but it didnt mention any contact details for her (I thought they included this should you need to send more evidence). But it didnt specifically say - This is your case officer, or Your case officer has been assigned. We received this a month after applying. I was over the moon but now I'm thinking it might not necessarily be the letter I thought it was!


You guys are in welly and your bored?? good thing you didnt start in Auckland.. now that was boring!! I did the same thing.. checking the letter box every day.. it was driving me crazy in the end cause it was always empty

We got the same letter giving a timeline of 6-12 months. we got a email saying they needed more info from us..

Do you know if you can email on here? i can email you more in depth what we did and went through...


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

thumperlucy said:


> You guys are in welly and your bored?? good thing you didnt start in Auckland.. now that was boring!! I did the same thing.. checking the letter box every day.. it was driving me crazy in the end cause it was always empty
> 
> We got the same letter giving a timeline of 6-12 months. we got a email saying they needed more info from us..
> 
> Do you know if you can email on here? i can email you more in depth what we did and went through...


Hahaha! Perhaps we have been in Welly too long! I knew as soon as we landed in Auckland it wasnt for us.
Yeah I wasnt convinced that this letter was infact our case officer, so you reckon it is? Did u front load your application? The thread wont let me post my email address! I did however add you as a friend if that will work


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

I applied on 30 December 2011 for 309/100 category. I'm Canadian and partner is eligible NZ citizen. I received a letter saying it would take 6-12 months from Auckland branch and it's slightly disappointing as many other countries approve applications in just a few months - any other stories are most helpful! I'll keep you all updated at my end - really hoping it's not going to take more than 6 months but unfortunately, it's looking that way.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

wwfl6862 said:


> I applied on 30 December 2011 for 309/100 category. I'm Canadian and partner is eligible NZ citizen. I received a letter saying it would take 6-12 months from Auckland branch and it's slightly disappointing as many other countries approve applications in just a few months - any other stories are most helpful! I'll keep you all updated at my end - really hoping it's not going to take more than 6 months but unfortunately, it's looking that way.


Hello, yeah 6-12 months, thats what I got after applying in January 2012. I noticed that looking at other's timelines that its taking roughly 5 months worldwide. I think NZ is probably way above this as everyone meets their partner in Oz, then skips across the water as its easy enough to do, resulting in loooong processing time. Was the only option for us unfortunately.
I've heard a few horror stories with the Auckland office. That is two couples I know now that changed their address and it wasn't updated with the processing centre. My advice to anyone would be to try and stick at the same address to avoid missing any vital correspondence! What a horrible thought! Also, if you swap address, there is a good chance they may ask for copies of your new lease, power bills etc, slowing the process down even more!

Have you had any further correspondence other than your acknowledgement letter stating the 6-12 month waiting period? We haven't...


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

punkazz said:


> Hello, yeah 6-12 months, thats what I got after applying in January 2012. I noticed that looking at other's timelines that its taking roughly 5 months worldwide. I think NZ is probably way above this as everyone meets their partner in Oz, then skips across the water as its easy enough to do, resulting in loooong processing time. Was the only option for us unfortunately.
> I've heard a few horror stories with the Auckland office. That is two couples I know now that changed their address and it wasn't updated with the processing centre. My advice to anyone would be to try and stick at the same address to avoid missing any vital correspondence! What a horrible thought! Also, if you swap address, there is a good chance they may ask for copies of your new lease, power bills etc, slowing the process down even more!
> 
> Have you had any further correspondence other than your acknowledgement letter stating the 6-12 month waiting period? We haven't...


Thanks for writing back! No, we haven't received anything. Am tempted to ring but will wait a couple more months. Thanks for the heads up about the change of address - I have evidence if they need it. My partner left for Australia 2 months ago to get a head start at work so it's tough being apart, which is why the thought of having to wait 12 months is dreadful! For people out there in my similar case (being apart), I've heard it's very important to keep records of ongoing communication to prove that you're still in a genuine relationship. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

wwfl6862 said:


> Thanks for writing back! No, we haven't received anything. Am tempted to ring but will wait a couple more months. Thanks for the heads up about the change of address - I have evidence if they need it. My partner left for Australia 2 months ago to get a head start at work so it's tough being apart, which is why the thought of having to wait 12 months is dreadful! For people out there in my similar case (being apart), I've heard it's very important to keep records of ongoing communication to prove that you're still in a genuine relationship.
> Good luck everyone.


Ah poor you, we dont stop to think that there are couples going through this process apart! How are you finding it? Me and my partner spent 3 months apart and that was painful. Had a hard time tracing up itemized phone bills etc Vodafone were telling me that I needed to get an order from courts to request previous bills! It was outrageous! After some firm talking to I did manage to get them however. It was very bizzare.
Did you frontload your application? Anytime I have called Auckland office, I never ever get an answer. If you have any questions regarding your application, I;ve been recommended to contact the main office in Canberra. But your right on waiting a couple of months first.


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

by frontloading, do you mean submit medical/police certs? I have submitted all 12 police certs, was a nightmare trying to get all of them. I sent them on 2 separate occasions after submitting application, fingers crossed they didn't get lost on someone's desk. Medicals, no. I'll wait until they're requested. I 'befriended' you so we don't have to write on this thread. all the best to everyone out there and I'll update when I hear something about the Auckland branch


----------



## brooke (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has had any updates from the Auckland office in regards to where they are up to with the visas? We are sick of ringing the Auckland office, their strories are always conflicting!! we applied for 309 visa on 4th October, 2011, and got the letter stating it will be 6-12 months, last time we called (early March) they were up to the end of June. Just wondering if anyone from June/July or August have heard anything. Any info would be sooo appreciated!! Thankyou!!


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi there
I received an email from Immigration today answering your question. It wasn't automated (as we had exchanged a few in the past 2 days) - they are currently processing applications from early Sept 2011. One lady (I was dealing with 2 different people) said it will be a minimum of 12 months and the other said 8-12 months. I think it's fair to say (as long as your application is complete) - 8-10 months, however expect longer. Very disappointing as the rest of the world seems to approve applications within 3-6 months!


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

skmg said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone recently lodged their visa application (PMV, spousal, de facto etc) in Auckland? What is the processing time like? I have tried to find other's cases on the timeline thread but only saw one. I am hoping they aren't that backed up any more.
> 
> Any news or info would be appreciated!


Hi there
I received an email from Immigration today answering your question. It wasn't automated (as we had exchanged a few in the past 2 days) - they are currently processing applications from early Sept 2011. One lady (I was dealing with 2 different people) said it will be a minimum of 12 months and the other said 8-12 months. I think it's fair to say (as long as your application is complete) - 8-10 months, however expect longer. Very disappointing as the rest of the world seems to approve applications within 3-6 months!


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey all, 
I lodged my application Novemeber 15th 2011 and still waiting on getting a case officer but I have emailed the embassy direct and have been told they are processing applications from the first week of November 2011 at the moment.
So, fingers crossed I should have a case officer within a week or two.
Auckland is a beautiful city but as other people have said, its boring!!

Will keep you posted guys.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

roamingmark said:


> Hey all,
> I lodged my application Novemeber 15th 2011 and still waiting on getting a case officer but I have emailed the embassy direct and have been told they are processing applications from the first week of November 2011 at the moment.
> So, fingers crossed I should have a case officer within a week or two.
> Auckland is a beautiful city but as other people have said, its boring!!
> ...


Hey Mark,

Seems odd that you haven't had a case officer assigned yet. Did you get a confirmation letter that your application had been acknowledged and lodged?
I did, two weeks after applying. It was signed by a case officer but nowhere did it state - I AM your case officer, and it didnt supply any contact details. I was confused as to whether I actually had one assigned or not.

Its reassuring to hear that they have now hit Nov 2011 applications. Last I heard they were only up to Sept '11. This info wasn't from an official source tho I must add!

Do let us know if you hear anything, good luck!


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

punkazz said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Seems odd that you haven't had a case officer assigned yet. Did you get a confirmation letter that your application had been acknowledged and lodged?
> I did, two weeks after applying. It was signed by a case officer but nowhere did it state - I AM your case officer, and it didnt supply any contact details. I was confused as to whether I actually had one assigned or not.
> ...


Hey mate,

Yeah I have been lucky enough to get an individuals email address from one of the immigration officers within that department 
Got my confirmation letter a week after applying for it. 
No offence to the Australian Auckland embassy but I reckon I made a mistake lodging through that embassy as I have had friends get theirs back home in the UK within 6-10 weeks!! 
But I am only on a 1 year working holiday visa in NZ with only 4 months left so if the worst comes to the worst I will just go over to Oz on a tourist visa and come back over to Auckland if/when the visa is granted.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys, I also have an email address for a lady in the auckland branch. She informed me on 27 March that they were processing early Sept 11 applications. I emailed her a couple of days ago (had a separate question) and she said they were currently processing early Nov 11 applications. Good to know that 3 weeks later they've gone through 2 months! Mine was lodged 10 January 12 - I'm more hopeful that it'll be looked at by July and not 12 months as I was afraid of.
Does anybody know how long it takes once a case officer is assigned? Of course it could be longer if missing paper work etc, but if the application is complete - could it be just a couple/few weeks?
Good luck to you all!


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

wwfl6862 said:


> Hi guys, I also have an email address for a lady in the auckland branch. She informed me on 27 March that they were processing early Sept 11 applications. I emailed her a couple of days ago (had a separate question) and she said they were currently processing early Nov 11 applications. Good to know that 3 weeks later they've gone through 2 months! Mine was lodged 10 January 12 - I'm more hopeful that it'll be looked at by July and not 12 months as I was afraid of.
> Does anybody know how long it takes once a case officer is assigned? Of course it could be longer if missing paper work etc, but if the application is complete - could it be just a couple/few weeks?
> Good luck to you all!


Yeah I lodged on 9th Jan 2012 but I'm still not convinced I have a case officer assigned. I've read about a lot of people getting their case officer assigned in around 2 weeks. The chances are you already have one assigned, but I guess you wont know for sure until they write to you, requesting more documents etc. Really wish there was a little more correspondance so we know exactly where we are at. But nice to hear again that they are processing Novemeber applications. Seeing as we lodged at the same time I would be keen to hear any updates that you get!


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone heard anymore news as to what month they are now processing? With winter settling in here, im beginning to really struggle with no correspondance at all! Are you able to just call up the Auckland office and ask for an update or is that just crazy talk?!


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

punkazz said:


> Anyone heard anymore news as to what month they are now processing? With winter settling in here, im beginning to really struggle with no correspondance at all! Are you able to just call up the Auckland office and ask for an update or is that just crazy talk?!


Hey,

I have been sending them more evidence of myself and Fiance's relationship every time I have been over in Australia to visit her. Just been adding photos and my passport stamps as evidence because I don't want them asking for more by the time my case officer finally contacts me. 
Main reason for doing this is keeping them aware of my situation (3 months left on my working holiday visa) and try to make subtle pushes reference them making a decision!!

Did you send your application direct to the embassy or through the TT Services company that seem to be processing their visa applications now?
Not sure if I have mentioned before but all applications before the end of November (Roughly) won't be registered with TT Services which are supposed to give updates, so we have to go direct to the embassy for updates which I am not sure they are happy with.

Fingers crossed I hear something in the next week or two as this is starting to get a bit tiresome!


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

roamingmark said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been sending them more evidence of myself and Fiance's relationship every time I have been over in Australia to visit her. Just been adding photos and my passport stamps as evidence because I don't want them asking for more by the time my case officer finally contacts me.
> Main reason for doing this is keeping them aware of my situation (3 months left on my working holiday visa) and try to make subtle pushes reference them making a decision!!
> ...


Yes we applied through TT Services, which are about as much use as a chocolate watch. I phoned the other day (first time I have called for an update, I didnt want to make a habit of pestering them!).
They kept repeating 'Minimum wait, 12 months'. They wouldn't reveal what month they were processing or anything. It seems as though they are not allowed to reveal any updates.

Back to square one! I wish I understood the whole process better, what is involved and find out the reason why we are kept in the dark throughout the whole deal.

Did u apply for prospective marriage or defacto? My working visa runs out in Sept '12, so I have 4 months! I'm sure it wont be long for you now


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

I was going to email my contact in 2 or 3 weeks to see where they are with applications, I'll let you all know then. I don't want to seem too keen but the last time I heard (on April 16th), it was November 2011 applications. Punkazz, we should hopefully be assigned a CO around the same time so please do let me know if you hear anything. I will do the same. All the best.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

wwfl6862 said:


> I was going to email my contact in 2 or 3 weeks to see where they are with applications, I'll let you all know then. I don't want to seem too keen but the last time I heard (on April 16th), it was November 2011 applications. Punkazz, we should hopefully be assigned a CO around the same time so please do let me know if you hear anything. I will do the same. All the best.


I certainly will let you know if I hear anything! Do let us know if you flick your contact an email. I think we are all bursting to know!


----------



## wwfl6862 (Mar 18, 2012)

I noticed someone on another thread (whose application was submitted in January 2012 from AKL) was granted a visa in the last few days. I called today (after not having a response to my email) and they couldn't tell me where they were with current applications. I was told that I have not yet received a case officer and that the wait time can be 8-12 months. I'm hopeful for the next few weeks/months (especially after seeing someone else's get approved).


----------



## Ezza (Dec 29, 2011)

My experience with phoning the AVAC (TTS services) here in Auckland frustrating. It's hard to get to speak to someone, and when you do they always told me they are not qualified to give visa advice as they are not visa officers and they just handle the applications on behalf of the Consulate.

I had a question about health checks that were requested for our NZ born children and phoned to ask them to check on this. They gave the stock standard answer, but I really wanted it checked with my case officer (who had sent the request to me but it had no contact details on it). In the end they agreed to forward my email to her, and she was kind enough to reply personally and gave me her phone contact if I had further questions. It may have helped that in the thread of the emails they forwarded to her was my rant about TTS service being substandard. 

Anyway, she clarified the health check question in her mail, but I phoned her to ask roughly how long is the wait after health checks because we're in the process of selling the house and don't want to pay for extra flights etc. She was very helpful and said if health checks were ok that it would only be a week or so. Such great news.

We applied in Jan 2012. It has happened faster than I expected, and I'm not sure why. It could be that we have been married for 12 years and have dependents (and a mortgage) together so the relationship is pretty convincing. Also, I submitted a very neat and careful and complete application.

In addition, the permanent visa has been approved straight away, instead of the provisional visa. Also not sure why, but could be due the children and _really_ long term nature of our relationship.

Good luck to you all. I don't know if it's helpful hearing that someone else has their visa already or not. Sometimes it gives you renewed hope, and sometimes it's just torture because it doesn't always seem fair.


----------



## me18 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Ezza 

Congratulations and thanks a lot for your updates. I have applied on 15 February and it's nice to know that they are processing January applications already. 

Did they ask for your children health check via email or did you get this request via post? I'm a little bit worried as we have changed the address since February (although I did send an update with my new address).


----------



## Ezza (Dec 29, 2011)

me18 said:


> Hi Ezza
> 
> Did they ask for your children health check via email or did you get this request via post? I'm a little bit worried as we have changed the address since February (although I did send an update with my new address).


It was a letter in the post.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

I definately wouldnt want to wait for 8-12 months if I had been with my other half for 12 years!
Any information helps, but as you said, you have been together a long time. I cannot compare my application to yours, even if we did apply same time in January! But you've shown that they must be up to January 2012 apps, which is good news in itself.

If it will infact be 8 months + wait, that brings me up to Aug 2012 
Surely if they have hit Jan's applications, it shouldn't be that much longer?! I have to stop thinking about it, the time will probably pass a lot faster!


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys an update on my application....

Was sent a letter from the embassy on 16/4/2012, did not receive the letter until 14/5/2012 due to the imcompetent idiots that run my accomodation that allowed it to sit under a massive pile of mail but that isn't the main thing that p*ssed me off, it was the fact I had been in contact with the embassy AFTER the letter had been sent and they had not informed me at all that I had a letter asking me for further evidence of our marriage plans....fuming.

They asked for receipts for our wedding cake and engagement ring! What the f**k does that prove? Anyone can get that sort of thing drawn up!
Also was asked to fill in the form 80 again as they have obviously lost it and also ANOTHER copy of my birth cerfticate.

I am getting to the stage now that I really don't care if this visa is granted or not due to the sheer incompetence of the embassy I applied through.
They are costing me a small fortune in flight costs flying from Auckland to Sydney and my work visa is due to run out 9 weeks time....beyond a joke.


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

roamingmark said:


> Hey guys an update on my application....
> 
> Was sent a letter from the embassy on 16/4/2012, did not receive the letter until 14/5/2012 due to the imcompetent idiots that run my accomodation that allowed it to sit under a massive pile of mail but that isn't the main thing that p*ssed me off, it was the fact I had been in contact with the embassy AFTER the letter had been sent and they had not informed me at all that I had a letter asking me for further evidence of our marriage plans....fuming.
> 
> ...


Ugh, what a shambles. I wish they would just call you requesting that info! A letter can end up anywhere and no insurance done that you have in fact received it!

Sounds like ur getting there tho, at least they have acknowledged your app now and working their way through it.

I take it a tourist visa to Oz is your option when your 9 weeks is up? 
All is not lost yet, a lot can happen in 9 weeks! it could all pull together in time.


----------



## roamingmark (Nov 14, 2011)

punkazz said:


> Ugh, what a shambles. I wish they would just call you requesting that info! A letter can end up anywhere and no insurance done that you have in fact received it!
> 
> Sounds like ur getting there tho, at least they have acknowledged your app now and working their way through it.
> 
> ...


Yeah across to Oz on a tourist visa which is already in place due to me flying across every 3-4 weeks.
I know we are close to our decision but its the time wasting I don't like as we have provided them with every piece of information they have requested as quick as possible.

Plus reading that other people applied 2 months after me have received their visa just angers me even more as they always bloody quote the fact that they use a queing system....my arse.


----------



## aussiebrit (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Thought Id add myself to this thread seeing as Im in the same boat as a lot of you guys.

Me (english) and my Boyf (aussie) applied in auckland via our agent at the start of July. 

We have not been told anything regarding further info required of if we have even been assigned a CO yet. Does anyone know if this is standard for the AKL office?

we have been told that it will take anything for 6- 9 months from application lodgememnt date and that it is similar to the UK processing times...fingers crossed we get it sooner to the 6 month mark.

Has anyone recently lodged or heard anything form the AKL office regarding the current processing times...?

Any info or details would be appreciated. Good to hear Im not the only one stuck in NZ awaiting a visa...!!!


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

aussiebrit said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Thought Id add myself to this thread seeing as Im in the same boat as a lot of you guys.
> 
> ...


Hello Aussiebrit

I am Scottish and bf Aussie. It took 7 months for our case officer to be assigned. About 2-3 weeks after this our visa was approved after her having requested other bits & pieces of information.

My best advice to you is to wait out the whole 6-9 months patiently. I sat thinking the whole time that it was going to take quicker than that, and it just made the process all the more painful. Convince yourselfs for worst case scenario, then you will not be disappointed. Checking forums, threads etc didnt help me at all, in fact, it probably made things worse and I became more impatient. I found it easier when I just sat back and forgot about it, that made the time pass quicker, trust me!!!

Remember everyone's case is totally different, you cannot put a definate date for processessing. Like the say, good things come to those who wait.

Good Luck and all the best


----------



## aussiebrit (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey punkazz

Thanks for that! Wow 7 months wait for the CO, when did you aply?? was it through the Akl office too?

At least they granted it pretty much straight after is was assigned! what sorts of bits and pieces were you requested..?

And may I ask, when did u do your medical? My agent has told me to wait until my CO requests it, so hopefully not too much longer...!

Yeah you are defo right, best to aim for the maximum waiting time so Im not disappointed! Easier said then done though!! 

As much as I try not to I find myself checking emails and following blogs/ forum threads on an almost daily basis! Sure this isnt healthy but the wait is starting to get to me!!

We have decided we would really love to be in oz for march so contemplating entering on a tourist visa, if my 309 has not been granted by then!! 

Do you know much about this? can it be done even if I have a visa application pending??

Thanks again for your thoughts / advice


----------



## punkazz (Dec 12, 2011)

aussiebrit said:


> Hey punkazz
> 
> Thanks for that! Wow 7 months wait for the CO, when did you aply?? was it through the Akl office too?
> 
> ...


Hello
Yeah 7 months logged at Auck office in Jan '12. Very very busy, big backlogs. No different than anywhere else really!
I frontloaded our app - which means everything was included. Full medicals etc. The only thing I didnt supply was an Aussie police check (which according to official visa advice, it wasnt required if ud spent <12 months in Aus. I'd only been there 10, so didnt supply it). The still asked for it anyway. That took a month to be processed, big backlogs at the AFP also.

Medicals cost a lot, so its understandable to wait until requested. However, if you have any qualms about longer waiting times, I would do them now. Its done, its out the way and if they want them, they are there instantly. Where are you based right now? Some doctors keep your medical results electronically, therefore you will not have to faff around sending them in the post running the risk of them going missing. The surgery takes care of all of that.

Dont put any dates on when you think it will come thru, I did, and was just continually disappointed. It will come, honestly. Enjoy your experience in NZ and make the most of it. Im sad that I seemed to lived a bit of a half-life over there, checking the timeline forums/postbox everyday and getting depressed about how we were in 'life-limbo'. It controlled me too much and made me so resentful towards the Australian Government!

Yes you can go over on a tourist visa, but only under the conditions that you are ACTUALLY travelling. If they think for a second that you are there to live as a resident (but not work, of course) then they will decline your app. My friend did it, 6 months she didnt work and absolutely hated it and it was the worst move ever. Think carefully. Ur better being in NZ, earning money that will eventually build your lovely new life in Aus!


----------



## aussiebrit (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey Punkazz,

Sorry for the late reply.. been mega busy!! But thanks for all the advice, it is defo worth thinking about. 

I still havent made up my mind whether or not I will go to Oz on a tourist visa in Feb, I spoke to my Agent who assured me I can do this but there may not been much point as I am likely to be granted by the middle of march at the latest! In two minds though, as my WHV expires the 3rd of March and dont really fancy staying here without being able to work....so would much rather be a tourist in Oz than NZ!!

But on the plus side we have had an update, our CO has been assigned, gone through our evidence and is just asking that we get my medical done, so have booked it in for tomorrow! YAY! According to our agent this is usually the final stage of the process so fingers crossed we get a speedy 2 week turnaround like you guys did!! 

Crazy that its only been 4 and a half months to get where we are now, hope we really are nearing the end of this horrid waiting game! 

We have taken your advice though and are just enjoying being here, and trying our hardest to not put a date on when we hope it to be granted, and have also tried to avoided checking emails and forums every day!! 

Hope all is well with you down under..? Living the dream!??


----------



## aussiebrit (Aug 5, 2012)

Woo good news people.... I have the visa!

Got the great news last week and am still celebrating! So happy! The total waiting time for our application is just under 5months!

Was a lot sooner than we were expecting so especially happy!! Now to get over there and get job hunting a new home.... Exciting times!!!


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

aussiebrit said:


> Woo good news people.... I have the visa!
> 
> Got the great news last week and am still celebrating! So happy! The total waiting time for our application is just under 5months!
> 
> Was a lot sooner than we were expecting so especially happy!! Now to get over there and get job hunting a new home.... Exciting times!!!


We also applied at Auckland 2 weeks after you aussiebrit, and a CO was assigned yesterday. We had frontloaded absolutely everything so her email just said it was ready to be granted.

Because we live in Oz my partner has to fly to NZ for the visa to be granted and the email from the CO had no information about how long he should be there for (plus the 3 hour time difference means communication is difficult).

Being just before Christmas and the busiest time of year for tradies, my partner cannot afford to take a week off work so we gambled that the CO would grant the visa straight away and booked flights just for the one day (Monday) and then we wrote a sweet email to the CO outlining out situation.

And she wrote back this morning saying that was fine, she would have it done Monday and she is happy for him to catch the first flight out of Auckland Tuesday!

We are very impressed! It is good to know there is still one super efficient person working for the government!

So by Monday the whole thing will have taken 2 days shy of 5 months - one month faster then we expected!


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Processing times can also vary between offices. When we accept your application, we will either give you a decision, or tell you within 14 days, how long the processing time is predicted to be...


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

These were agreed orally although there was some flexibility and the only written risk limits were at a “very high level” within the bank, the court was told...


----------



## Dangermouse1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought I would bring this thread back to the top because I am intereasted to see if anyone has applied recently for a PMV at the Auckland office.

Thanks


----------



## DaRobba (Jan 27, 2013)

I have just applied for a 309 Visa and was wondering if anyone else here has done the same recently and have any ideas as to the current processing time at the Auckland office? Thank you.


----------



## DaRobba (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys,
I submitted my 309 in 2nd July 2013 - Case Officer hasnt been assigned yet. Any ideas how long it will take?


----------

